# الكوبوند



## raghad (10 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم
تغليف واجهات المباني بالالمنيوم او مايسمى ب الكوبوند انتشر بصورة واسعة واليوم ساعرض لكم بعض من هذه التصاميم لشركة تركية اتمنى ان تعجبكم,الصور في المرفقات


----------



## hananfadi (10 مارس 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع و ياريت لو في صور اكثر


----------



## hananfadi (10 مارس 2010)

و قد اضفت تقييم لموضوعك


----------



## mohamed2009 (10 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## raghad (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على الردود..في الحقيقة لدي المزيد من الصور لكني لا اعرف كيف اضيفها مع موضيعي هذا..!
هل اضيفها برسالة منفصلة؟؟ام استطيع بطريقة ما ان اضيفها كملحق كما يعمل بعض الاعضاء هنا؟؟
وكيف استطيع تحميل اكثر من 3صور في نفس المرة؟؟
اذا لدى احدكم ما ينفعني فساكون شاكرة لكم وساحمل كل مالدي من صور تغليف الواجهات بالكوبوند كي يستفيد الجميع..


----------



## hermione (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## القمر الهندسي (12 مارس 2010)

تصاميم رائعه مشكور على جهودك الوافرة ... شكرا الك


----------



## عصام الجنابي (29 يوليو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء 
ارجو ان تساعدوني بالحصول على معمل لتصنيع الواجهات من الكوبوند
عصام الجنابي


----------



## republicanguard (27 أغسطس 2010)

عصام الجنابي قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> ارجو ان تساعدوني بالحصول على معمل لتصنيع الواجهات من الكوبوند
> عصام الجنابي




ما هو المطلوب تصنيعة بالظبط ؟


----------



## amr sheikh (22 نوفمبر 2010)

عصام الجنابي قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> ارجو ان تساعدوني بالحصول على معمل لتصنيع الواجهات من الكوبوند
> عصام الجنابي


السلام عليكم اخى العزيز


----------



## arch_hamada (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جميل جدااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aemanhas (20 يناير 2011)

ارجو تزويدي بالتفاصيل الانشائية لربط قطع الكوبوند


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (21 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد علي الفهد (23 فبراير 2011)

شكرا على هذه الصور لكن ياريت لو في معلومات عن طريقة العمل او سمك المادة القياسي وانواع هذه المادة


----------



## nabil alhamdani (16 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم شكرا على الصور وياريت اذا في تفاصيل اكثر ممكن ان تفيدني بها


----------



## steelco (17 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم
اشكر الاخ كاتب الموضوع
واحب ان اضيف معلومات مهمه عن هذه المادة لكونها من اختصاصنا ولنا عمر طويل في تجهيز وتنفيذ مشاريع كبيرة في العراق
معلومات
ورد اسم المادة الكوبوند هذا الاسم ليس اسم المادة 
اسم المادة الصحيح والمتداول في جميع انحاء العالم (كلادنك)وان اسم الكوبوند هو اسم احدى الشركات المصنعة للمادة يعني ماركة مسجلة وهناك العديد من الاسماء للشركات المصنعة 
مثل اليبوند ونترول بوند وامكوبوند وسراي بوند وكومبزت وال جي وسارة بوند والكثير من الاسماء
تتميز هذه الماده بخفة وزنها وجمال منظرها وفعاليتها لمنع دخول الحرارة الى داخل المباني حيث تتمتع بعزل حراري بنسبة 80%
معلومات عن المادة
السمك الكلي : 4ملم للتغليف الخارجي 3 ملم للتغليف الداخلي
سمك الالمنيوم الامامي الملون: 04
سمك الالمنيوم الخلفي: 04
طول الشيت: 320 سم
عرض الشيت:125 سم
والمزيد من المعلومات نرجوا زيارة هذا الموقع
www.dubaisco.com
تحياتي 








​


----------



## steelco (17 أبريل 2011)

steelco قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اشكر الاخ كاتب الموضوع
> واحب ان اضيف معلومات مهمه عن هذه المادة لكونها من اختصاصنا ولنا عمر طويل في تجهيز وتنفيذ مشاريع كبيرة في العراق
> معلومات
> ...





http://www.facebook.com/media/set/fbx/?set=a.156790681035538.27045.156787751035831​


----------



## حيدر حسن عبدالله (6 يونيو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً.وأتمنى أن توضح لي طريقة العمل بالتفصيل‘مع فائق تقديري وأحترامي


----------



## steelco (6 يونيو 2011)

حيدر حسن عبدالله قال:


> شكراً جزيلاً.وأتمنى أن توضح لي طريقة العمل بالتفصيل‘مع فائق تقديري وأحترامي




الاستطيع ان اشرح بالتفصيل لان العمل يحتاج الى عمال فنين متمرسين بهذه المهنه
ويحتاج الى عدة متخصصه لانتاج مثل هذه الاعمال
تحياتي


​


----------



## مهندس ايوبي (28 يونيو 2011)

شكرا على المعلومات ساحاول ان اضيف عليه بعض الصور


----------



## steelco (28 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## steelco (28 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## rayan alnaqeeb (11 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم من فظلكم أريد تصاميم الكوبوند لواجهات بيوت صغيرة


----------



## steelco (12 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للجميع


----------



## kaldirq (21 سبتمبر 2011)

تصاميم الكيبوند للبنيات


----------



## kaldirq (21 سبتمبر 2011)

القياسات الهندسيه لبنايه بالكيبوند


----------



## kaldirq (21 سبتمبر 2011)

برنامج هندسي للقياسات البنيات لغرض تغليفها بالكيبوند


----------



## kaldirq (21 سبتمبر 2011)

اسم البرنامج الهندسي لقياسات البنيات الثلاثي الابعاد


----------



## kaldirq (21 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا اعمل بتغليف الكيبوند واحتاج الى البرنامج الهند سي الذي يقسم البنايه حتى اتمكن من العمل


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (7 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع


----------



## raadalbana (26 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم انا متخصص في تصميم ونتنفيذ الكلادينج في لبنان للاستفسار الاتصال على 0096170614411


----------



## ahmedxquria (9 مارس 2012)

بارك الله فيكم...


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 أبريل 2012)

تصاميم رائعة شكرا على المجهود


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 مايو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

